# Simrad 12" evo3 w/ FMT chip



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

So, my beautiful wife surprises me with a new Simrad 12" evo3 And both north and south FMT chip as a anniversary gift. So although I am extremely excited and cant wait to get this thing up in running, I am having a difficult time finding a location. I have a tiller setup with an open cockpit. Really my only choice is mounting it on the cockpit floor or perhaps on the side which would get in the way of the road holder. Because of the weight, I am wondering if I epoxy a puck on the floor then screw the mount into the puck. Has anyone tried the same or similar? Also, because of the weight of the unit I have decided to go with a beefy mount, more than likely go with balzout mount. Anyone have any pics they would share that fits my mounting options? 
Thank in advance


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

WOW! That was really really nice of her, but I think you should exchange that 12" for a 9" that is plenty big enough in my opinion. Then use the $1200 refund to cover expenses towards exploring new places and routes in those FMT chips.

Don't see why you couldn't use a RAM mount to put it on your grab bar, gunnel, or even poling platform like @sjrobin did with his. Ram Mounts are plenty strong enough, and have lots of options.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

MariettaMike said:


> WOW! That was really really nice of her, but I think you should exchange that 12" for a 9" that is plenty big enough in my opinion. Then use the $1200 refund to cover expenses towards exploring new places and routes in those FMT chips.
> 
> Don't see why you couldn't use a RAM mount to put it on your grab bar, gunnel, or even poling platform like @sjrobin did with his. Ram Mounts are plenty strong enough, and have lots of options.


thanks @MariettaMike but I think it would break her heart just for all the effort she put in to it. 

@sjrobin, could you share some pics showing how you mounted the unit on your poling platform


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

NativeBone said:


> thanks @MariettaMike but I think it would break her heart just for all the effort she put in to it.
> 
> @sjrobin, could you share some pics showing how you mounted the unit on your poling platform


Here it is. The Balzout plate is four bolted to a welded tab. I have a unused new Ram Mount 2" ball and 9" arm I am getting ready to return to Ram if you want to try it. 30% discount. The Ram mount is more versatile on viewing angle. I use a power connector from Bulgin and NMEA 2000 connector from Maretron in order to remove the Raymarine unit with out unplugging the connectors on the back of the unit. I also have unused spare Bulgin and Maretron plugs at discount.


----------



## John Moegling (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello looking into the Simrad like the one you posted about with the FMT chip and wanted to know how it performs for you. FMT recommends going up into the NSS series of simrad. How has it been for you?


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

I would recommend getting it off the floor as much as possible. Once you start getting comfortable running tighter tracks with the FMT, you'll want it as close as possible to line of sight. I would look at mounting a low profile ram ball or the ballzout mount off the gunnel. Someone has a tiller fury if I recall correctly that had a pretty nice setup. I like the ram ball for the viewing angle option/flexibility as previously noted. I have run one for a while, and while I sometimes have to crank down on the ball a bit, it handles quite a beating without much movement.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

g8rfly said:


> I would recommend getting it off the floor as much as possible. Once you start getting comfortable running tighter tracks with the FMT, you'll want it as close as possible to line of sight. I would look at mounting a low profile ram ball or the ballzout mount off the gunnel. Someone has a tiller fury if I recall correctly that had a pretty nice setup. I like the ram ball for the viewing angle option/flexibility as previously noted. I have run one for a while, and while I sometimes have to crank down on the ball a bit, it handles quite a beating without much movement.


here is my current setup.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

John Moegling said:


> orms for you. FMT recommends going up into the NSS series of simrad. How has it been for you?





NativeBone said:


> here is my current setup.
> View attachment 62352


sweet. didn't realize it was an older thread! Have you watched any movies on that thing yet!?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Are you mounting a cooler in the center of your floor - or is it all open (photo would help...). If you do mount a cooler - the best mount I can think of is a simple grab bar setup with a shelf at the rear of your cooler so that your unit is in front of you as you're navigating... Having the machine anywhere else would detract from its utility to my way of thinking (but then I run a 30 year old skiff so take it for what it's worth...).


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> Are you mounting a cooler in the center of your floor - or is it all open (photo would help...). If you do mount a cooler - the best mount I can think of is a simple grab bar setup with a shelf at the rear of your cooler so that your unit is in front of you as you're navigating... Having the machine anywhere else would detract from its utility to my way of thinking (but then I run a 30 year old skiff so take it for what it's worth...).


its all open. I am very comfortable with fiberglass work, thinking of adding a kickout into the gunnel and mounting the unit onto it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great looking setup... if, like me, you were fishing lots of beginners.... you'd be worrying all day long about someone either tripping over your expensive machine (or stepping on it on their way over the side...). I forget sometimes that most guys use their rigs very carefully and probably aren't fishing guys in their eighties very often...


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

thanks! had some reservations installing the unit as is, but without a console or cooler not a lot of options. I enjoy the open floor so not a bad trade off. So, no- not a lot of beginners on my boat. Have a network of buddy's I fish with regularly but they have been well trained in the field "be damn careful" around the manchinary As I mentioned in my previous post, I am considering bumping out the gunnel as shown below to mount the unit onto.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That would work well...


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> That would work well...


I will post some pics once completed


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

I know this thread may be veering off track a little but made some progress.. next is to fair and sand.


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

NativeBone said:


> thanks! had some reservations installing the unit as is, but without a console or cooler not a lot of options. I enjoy the open floor so not a bad trade off. So, no- not a lot of beginners on my boat. Have a network of buddy's I fish with regularly but they have been well trained in the field "be damn careful" around the manchinary As I mentioned in my previous post, I am considering bumping out the gunnel as shown below to mount the unit onto.
> 
> View attachment 62356


that's a nice design. how are you addressing the rigid steering cable underneath?


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

have some finishing details to complete but close to the finish


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

looking good - Hope to read how you re-fasten, etc.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> looking good - Hope to read how you re-fasten, etc.


thanks for the kind words. will do!


----------

